# Putin tells Americans........



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

....to *keep our guns*.
says "Russia will help us fight the NWO"

that's quite refreshing coming from a politician!!!

I know some of you folks are avowed Russian haters,but how can you deny that we are under siege?
And if it comes to a shooting revolution here,just as in our history,we,the people,will potentially need some assistance.

what do you think about this new wrinkle?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Who says "we" are avowed Russia-haters?

Of course, we are under siege. We've been under siege for a while; the tactics are intensifying.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Who says "we" are avowed Russia-haters?
> 
> Of course, we are under siege. We've been under siege for a while; the tactics are intensifying.


Agreed. Came to my mind too.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i think it is amazing that a major world leader has admitted there is a NWO.
other than that I think he has the right idea about muzzy immigrants or any others.
he told them they can come to Russia but they will learn to speak Russian and follow Russian laws , Russia does not follow or acknowledge a shiri law, or a Islamic law only Russian law and if they don't like it they will be sent home. he said a bunch of other stuff that I actually agree with.
we need a patriotic leader such as this who isn't afraid to step on toes


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Putin in the sense that if you go there you assimilate, they do not assimilate to you or your ideas! American politicians would do a service to America by following the same track! When in Rome, do as the Romans do!!


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

Denton said:


> Who says "we" are avowed Russia-haters?
> 
> Of course, we are under siege. We've been under siege for a while; the tactics are intensifying.


Key word......some
I have read here for quite a while,and I have seen some members go completely nuclear over Russia/Putin/etc.

I posted as I wanted to know the thoughts of those here.....not start a flame war because someone took offense that I used the term "some"....I called NOBODY out personally.....


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Truth? Half-Truth? Lie? Psy-Op? Just because a former KGB leader says something, even if it's something you want to year, doesn't make it good. I give you this as an example:

"If the people cannot trust their government to do the job for which it exists - to protect them and to promote their common welfare - all else is lost." ~ Barack Obama


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Axeman said:


> Key word......some
> I have read here for quite a while,and I have seen some members go completely nuclear over Russia/Putin/etc.
> 
> I posted as I wanted to know the thoughts of those here.....not start a flame war because someone took offense that I used the term "some"....I called NOBODY out personally.....


Wasn't trying to start one; sorry for how that came across. I need to discipline myself to use emoticons more often.

I can't see how I can throw rocks at a national leader who stands up for Christianity and its values more so than the national leader of the nation that was founded on that faith and those values. I am not saying I think Putin is a saint, but he seems to put his money where his mouth is. Then again, so does our president. His mouth simply doesn't say what should be said.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Axeman said:


> ....to *keep our guns*.
> says "Russia will help us fight the NWO"
> 
> that's quite refreshing coming from a politician!!!
> ...


Can I get a link to a video? Or it didn't happen.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

THEGIMP said:


> Can I get a link to a video? Or it didn't happen.


do as I did.....google it :smug:


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

I envision just like red dawn, except the communists will be dropping out of the sky and rescuing us from Obama's internment camps.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Axeman said:


> do as I did.....google it :smug:


I know we're not journalists up in hear, just think we should be a little responsible with the statements that are made and at least point the reader toward a source.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The title says one thing, but I didn't hear him say that. Let me try again...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Wasn't trying to start one; sorry for how that came across. I need to discipline myself to use emoticons more often.
> 
> I can't see how I can throw rocks at a national leader who stands up for Christianity and its values more so than the national leader of the nation that was founded on that faith and those values. I am not saying I think Putin is a saint, but he seems to put his money where his mouth is.
> Then again, so does our president. His mouth simply doesn't say what should be said.


Denton, I think you may have this a bit off.

"Then again, so does our president. His mouth simply doesn't say what should be said".

I think he puts his mouth where the money is, and has been since trolling for dollars and dope in Hawaiian rest rooms .


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

sorry,not trying to be a d!ck....just so many links,so many different angles....thought you all should use your preferred search engine and see for yourself!

I have yet to find a video,wherein this supposed quote is vetted,but there is a jaw dropping amount of links to this quote....maybe one of you can find the source and post it here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, the video in which he supposedly said that is no longer available.

All links to this seem to go back to "beforeitsnews" which is oftentimes "believe it, or not."

I'm finding nothing.

Axeman, a little help?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK, the video in which he supposedly said that is no longer available.
> 
> All links to this seem to go back to "beforeitsnews" which is oftentimes "believe it, or not."
> 
> ...


Thanks Denton for pointing out for those that do not know, exercise caution when coming across a link to a story. "Beforeitsnews" is not a reputable source of news. You will often find stories.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I watch Putin with great respect and also with caution. One does not have to question where is allegiance lies (must be nice). The only question that remains is; what is his end objectives for Russia and what is he willing to risk to achieve them.

Never underestimate his resolve, intelligence, or consider him just a glorified KGB agent. Prior to his 15 years of service in the KGB, he obtained a law degree. His rise to power has taken a very deliberate course.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm all for Russias new big cahone talk (im tired tired of being the worlds police). But I am weary of their ultimate goal. I'm sure they remember sacrificing 50 million Russians in ww2 while we had their back supplying them with old ww1 surplus to fight the germans. I bet they are willing to air drop us all the old worn out boots and Mosin nagaunts we can handle. Go Freemen!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I still want to know who the avowed Ruskie haters are. Name names por favor.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm a firm believer that the enemy of my enemy is my friend ... to an extent, anyway. The problem is, I'm still trying to figure out who's who in these trying times.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I believe putin wants to remake the ussr. Look at his past. He joined the communist party in school, then went to the kgb for 16 years. Then entered politics remaining in "the communist party of the Soviet Union" until the party was done away with in 91. I don't trust commies, especially not commies that made a career in the kgb. As mentioned above the only thing I like about him is that he has balls. That could be a bad thing for us though.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Putin is about Russia. About its people. It's economy. It's resources. It's lively hood. 

I wish we had a leader like that hear. He not for worrying if he Ruffles your feathers. He's trying to settle Russia's. 

And you know he changed the law regarding long guns. Russians can carry a rifle anywhere they want to now. He wants his people safe well fed and better off. I respect his stance on this Muslim issue. I like his calling out of our PM here on his idiotic words. 

Russia has been around a lot longer. It was a world power for a long time. He won't let the UN make his gun laws for him. Something Canada did but I'm sure that will be rescinded. 

If you take the time to learn about the country it's victories it's heros and its ups and downs you will see a strong purposeful people who aren't living in poverty with no legal system and total oppression. That is US propaganda. I recently read about a booming northern city with night clubs and the whole 9 yards. 

If communism wasn't politically enforced but done as a communal way of living it would actually surpass in theory capitalism. Humans are too greedy. 

Love to see this speech regarding NWO. We all know it's coming. 2030. What are you doing to stop it?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Russia has a excellent leader.... He makes mistakes, but he is a Russian leader, looking after Russia....

Let that sink in.... 

Currently in the west, our leaders (NATO, pacific nations etc.) Are looking out for themselves... Any attempt to look out for national interests they are creating political suicide.... Tony Abbott is a excellent example.... 

This is what makes putin a great leader.....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

This is Grozny after the muslims there tried to take over. The russians under putins lead.. well.. ouch....

The city at the time had a pop about 500 000

He do not back down and he wins the battles he engages, so far at least.


----------

